# Does the panel turn completely off?



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, we have the 2008 auto trail Scout and were wondering if the control panel above the habitation door is meant to turn completely off?

We press the on/off button so the little blue light goes off but there is still text on the screen, such as the status of the battery or to say mains is connected etc. Is this normal or should all text dissappear off the screen.

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TravelBug said:


> Hi, we have the 2008 auto trail Scout and were wondering if the control panel above the habitation door is meant to turn completely off?
> 
> We press the on/off button so the little blue light goes off but there is still text on the screen, such as the status of the battery or to say mains is connected etc. Is this normal or should all text dissappear off the screen.
> 
> Thanks


Assuming it is working properly (mine has been a pain in the bum) the text will take such a tiny amount of current it will make virtually no demands on the battery.

It should be OK, but keep an eye on your battery condition as a number of others have found their batteries flat for various reasons - many of which were quite difficult to diagnose.

Sorry for the doom and gloom, but van circuitry is so complex these days and works in such mysterious ways (Canbus?) that most of we lesser mortals without a diagnostic computer haven't a clue when something goes wrong.

Hope this helps without depressing too much. You should be OK.   

Cheers


----------



## WendyS (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi travelbug

We have a 2003 autotrail and the panel above the door always seems to be on, even when the power light is off. The panel is dark but if we press one of the up/down arrows it all lights up as does when the power button is on. I thought if the power light was off then all the power in the van should be off (even when hooked up), but our fridge still works, does yours? It should say something about it in the instructions if you have one. I would send you a copy of ours, but its probably not the same.


WendyS


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi we have an 08 as well and ours stays on as well when you turn off the power.


Peter.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi. I removed the leisure battery's today and the panel was still lit up, so it looks like part of the panel is ether powered by the cab battery, or it defaults to the cab battery when the leisure battery's are removed.

Charlie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Chascass said:


> Hi. I removed the leisure battery's today and the panel was still lit up, so it looks like part of the panel is ether powered by the cab battery, or it defaults to the cab battery when the leisure battery's are removed.
> 
> Charlie


It contains a little button cell Charlie.

I know, 'cos that was one of the several faults my "Friday afternoon" model has suffered. :roll:

Cheers


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the replies, we did have a problem with our leisure battery draining down but that was after we hadn't used or started it for three weeks, so have been puzzling as to what caused it. We think we might have left the stereo on. 

We just wondered about the panel in case that was draining it slowly, so we wanted to check with others to see if theirs turned off completely. 

Is interesting to know others have had their leisure batteries drain as well. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi what ever was last on there before turning off will stay and you can move the arrow buttons to read the others.
Lin

PS our leisure batteries go down to about 10volts when left for more than 2 months and not run up. This is with everything tuned of.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Travelbug, i hope i can help a little. The control panel button turns off all of the equipment that does not require a permanent supply. The fridge electronics, entertainment equipment and the light in the locker compartment all have a permanent supply, with the exception of the light all require a permanent to function correctly. The system is connected to both the leisure battery and the vehicle battery so can run from either hence when you removed the leisure battery the system still operates.
When the system is switched off the system uses 7ma which is a very small amount and would take months to significantly deplete the battery. 
The vehicle Canbus system does use a significant amount more, between 50-140ma which is why the vehicle should be started or the vehicle battery charged from the PSU every couple of weeks or so.

If you have any other queries then i will try to answer them or please give our technical people a call 01482 678981 or send me a PM

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## gadjo (Apr 3, 2008)

this may sound like a daft question but should you turn off the big red button on the box inside the cupboard when parking the van up???


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If i press both top (battery) butttons off my van battery goes flat.
So always plugged into the mains.
Handbook is a bit vague.

Dave P


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

DTPchemicals,

when operating the battery select button on the control panel for the LED to light. The panel then uses the vehicle battery and therefore discharges the vehicle battery rather than the leisure battery, however it does have a saftey voltage cutoff at 10.9v to enable the vehicle to still be started. If you need any futher advise please ring me on 01482 678981 I'll be pleased to help where possible.

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd.


----------

